# Sparta confo and color critique



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok i was just wondering if i could get a critique on sparta, i know as a foal it's hard to critque confo but i just want an overall opinion and on what color you think he'll be? from what i can see on his confo, is he toes out a little in the back and front but i don't know much about confo plus i am biased = ) as for color i am still thinking dark or black bay, his mom is a chesnut varnish roan appy and his sire was a black QH not sure if he was true black or fading black though, he may have even been a black bay himself and the people just didn't know, i never got to see the sire. oh and these pictures were right after a bath so he's slightly darker then he usually is


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is the color he usually is before he gets wet, and this was his first sheath cleaning as well..


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

All that I can comment on is the length of those pasterns. I REALLY hope he grows into them, or soundness could be an issue later on.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

vivache said:


> All that I can comment on is the length of those pasterns. I REALLY hope he grows into them, or soundness could be an issue later on.


That was my thought also.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

if he doesn't grow into them what can i do to keep him happy and healthy with his soundness in mind?


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

He'll probably be light riding only(ie. lesson pony, light trails) if they stay that long-- no jumping whatsoever. you'll have to have a good farrier who can help keep his feet at an OK angle. Long toes would hurt, a lot. You might not want to start him until later(3-4).


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well then i'm REALLY gonna hope he grows into them! i wanted him to be my new jumper lol but usually trails is all i do right now, i do hope he grows into them though.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

At where they are now, I don't think planning on jumping him is a good idea.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

nah unless he grows into them i'll only do whats best for him and if thats not jumping then we wont jump, do you notice anything else about him that really stands out?


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

He toes out slightly, is a little bit cowhocked, and he's fine-boned. Maybe a little over at the knee? It's hard to tell.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

How old is he in these pics?


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

My initial thought was of of the long pasterns as well, but who knows, he may grow into them a bit (fingers crossed) =) 

Not sure about the color, but he sure is cute, seems to be well mannered too. Good luck with him!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he will be 6 months old on august 24th, so that puts him at 5.5 months. what does being fine boned mean? jsut that he's going to be a thinner horse and not as bulky (bone wise not weight or msucle wise = ) ktibb i've definitely got my fingers crossed as well! i am practically begging that he grows into them i've had huge plans for him in the future! really hoping bad breeding wont take over and cause problems


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

I think he's very cute i wouldn't be too concerned right now about his pasterns everything will change rapidly over the next two years he is only a bub' we have a very expensive six month old colt were i agist who is extremely well bred and the trainer were she sends her horses for them to race isn't concerned by his long pasterns at all so don't get dishartened just let baby's be baby's for now..
with him being a little toes out i would get a farrier out to him to start some feet shaping.. i have heard so many times " i should have got a farrier out when they were younger to try and fix that" I'ts a good idea to start balancing now and you may not have a problem in the future!! I'm no expert just my opinion from experiences.
good luck he's a little cutee. cheers, B


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i've tried! my farrier said he wont touch his feet at all until he's a year old! so i've been lightly shaping his feet what little i can by myself, i've tried a few farriers and they are all dead set that no one should touch his feet untill he is at least a year old! = / how would i go about setting them straight on my own? or would that not even be in consideration since i don't know much about rasping or anything, i just keep the chips down and take the flare off when they flare some.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

*

Find a farrier that will trim his feet. * Foals need their feet trimmed, not just adult horses. I wouldn't mess around with shaping or trimming his feet myself at all, considering the long pasterns on this guy. Definitely get a good farrier out there to work with him. If you can't find one, ask your vet. They might be able to refer you to someone who can.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

will do! we are gonna start looking around asap!
anyone else have any opinions, advice or comments?


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

He may be a tad camped out, but I'm really not sure, some pictures he is just a bit others he's not. As far as his color I'm thinking more of a very dark chestnut or dark brown, especially with the how light his mane is. And as far as his pasterns are, yes their long but he'll hopefully grow into them so you can achieve everything you have planned with him. He's a cute little guy.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i was also thinking he could be seal brown as well and whats camped out mean? lol sorry i'm not too good with confirmation.

but i got a question, would bringing him along on trail rides be bad for him with his long pasterns? since he is being weaned and his mom was moved about 2-3 miles away he doesn't like being left in the pasture alone when we ride so i pony him with us, it helps him get used to everything as well, he's been exposed to lots of horses and cows, an arena, poles and tires, cars and roads and busy highways, loud sounds and everything he take him trail riding and through neighborhoods and stuff. if this is bad for him i'll have to stable him when we ride as he has found a way out of the pasture when we leave and i have yet to find where he is getting out. and when he gets out i usually lock in the the stable for awhile and then get him out and pony him.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Camped out, meaning his back legs are set a bit behind him rather than underneath him. As for the trail riding, well if its not really rough or uneven than I really don't see a problem with it.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

From Wikipedia(I suck at explaining) 
Camped Out-
_Cannon and fetlock are “behind” the plumb line dropped from point of buttock. Associated with upright rear pasterns.
Seen especially in Gaited horses, Morgans, and Thoroughbreds.
Rear leg moves with greater swing before the hoof contacts the ground, which wastes energy, reduces stride efficiency, and increases osculation and vibrations felt in joints, tendons, ligaments, and hoof. May cause quarter cracks and arthritis.
Difficult to bring the hocks and cannons under unless the horse makes a sickle hocked configuration. Thus, the trot is inhibited by long, overangulation of the legs and the horse trots with a flat stride with the legs strung out behind.
It is difficult to engage the back or haunches, so it is hard to do upper level dressage movements, bascule over jumps, or gallop efficiently_.

It really depends. How long are you taking him out? If it's more than 15-20 minutes, and the terrain is excessively hilly, rocky, etc, it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

definitely more than 15-20 minutes, although it isn't often. maybe a couple times a month, and the terrain can get a tad rough but not bad, mostly hills but nothing to steep or rocky.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think it would have to do more with how Sparta(?) reacts to it. If it ends up being more that 30 minutes are so just watch him to see if he's getting tired or sweating and bring him back but just don't over do it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he does seem to be a bit laggy at times but he's always always been a slower horse, when leading he always drags behind and walks so slow, as for tiring i think he could go all day, and i've really never seen him sweat much other then a little at his under arms. i do think i'll start lessening the rides when we bring him though.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd would judge it by his expression than. If his lagging like you say he usually does but his ears are still perked and he's interested in everything than he should be fine but if he's looking tired than head back.


----------

